# tummy cramps, grumpy n still gone on to have a bfp anyone?



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, on cd28 n feeling very emotional, sore boobs n some tummy pain, very low down n spots n feeling a bit sick.

Not suffered much in the past with af symptoms, usually have back pain n coupla spots on my chin, so unclear what's going on with me. Getting   waiting!

Anyone had these symptoms n still gone on to have a bfp? Can't remember what it feels like to be pg, 8 yrs since last time, but def don't feel right. 

Cheers x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

hi lawsy, 

when i fell pregnant with my daughter i was that convinced my AF was on it's way I booked a holiday abroad for the following week, i felt absolutley no different whatsoever, i even kept feeling wet as though i'd come on (sorry tmi) and kept running the loo to check. 

it's torture this 2 ww, i'm currently on cd 29 and the same, i have bad, bad backache, keep feeling as though i've come on and feel really whingy, my periods are usually every 24-27 days so i'm presuming it's the clomid delaying me as i think i ovulated on somewhere between cd13-15, that'd surely make me be due on any day.

my head is done in with it all tbh, it's simply a matter of just waiting i think, are you going to do a test, i've decided not to as it makes me feel a million times worse when i get a negative, i'll just have to wait and see i guess, i keep thinking, this time tomorrow i'll be on and it'll all be over for another month.

i know exactly how you're feeling so keep chatting, take care hun xxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

oh and i also don't really suffer much with AF symptoms, I think it's a 'mind' thing as you notice every twinge, ache, pain and niggle + analyse it all xxxx

aaaaaaaaaggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Have a look at this poll on the voting board re AF pains in 2ww and BFPs...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Lawsy,

I had tummy cramps, etc when I got my BFP with my son. I too was convinced I was going to get AF so did a test and just put it down, went and got dressed and went back to throw it away to find it was a BFP! Are you going to test? (fingers crossed)

Kelly x


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, got 2 digital tests in medicine cabinet, but think I will leave it a few more days first! Got bfn's early pg with both my two girls, so maybe should leave it a little longer. Hard though. Had pos opk result cd15, so may be didnt ovulate till cd16 or 17, so perhaps a bit early, what d'ya reckon? My cycles have been very irregular, due to high prolactin these last 18mths, had to take meds to get that level normal, before I could start the clomid. Last period was slightly better at 33 days n I had ovulated around day 18, 19 then.??/ Oh what to do? When are you going to test pp? N yes lets keep in touch hun xxxxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

i dunno when i'll test, if i even get to that point where i feel i should at all  cd30 for me today, yet again, pains, backache and the rest of it still, with a vengeance ! just bought some sanitary pads as i'm sure by this time tomorrow i'll be on.

fed up of knicker checking now !

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes feeling much the same myself n got thick creamy cm, as usually do!   This waiting drives you nutty! Just want to come on if I am going to n then at least I can start taking next months pills. xxxxx Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just wanted to wish you luck girls     hope you get your BFPs xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

well just to let you know i caved in and tested this morning, so glad i did as i got a  

   to everyone, maybe this will be a good month xxxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Congrats pp. That's great, wishing you a happy n healthy pg! I caved too, but got a bfn! Not come on as yet tho? xxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

that's a good sign then, no AF, maybe you've just tested too early, have everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope so that would be nice! But just got a feeling I am not. Having said that with both my dd I didnt test positive until almost 6 weeks, after having done a neg test the week before! So I guess it's not over until the witch sings! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations Pumpkin Pie!

I was soooo convinced I was getting AF that I didn't bother testing until I got really fed up and rang the clinic accusing them of giving me a cyst.  She told me nicely to do a test anyway to rule out PG - I was so cross with her - then had to call back and tell her sheepishly I had a BFP!!  Ha ha, Clomid makes you   thats for sure!

Good luck all, I hope you all get your BFP's soon! xx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Still no af n I don't feel like it is coming at all now, all symptoms gone! So we'll see!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

oooh, that's exciting - keep us posted - everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

dear pp, witch arrived, so please keep everything crossed for us for this next month. hope ur feeling well, best wishes xxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

awww, i'm so sorry to hear that :-( i hope next month is your month honey.

i'm feeling ok, worrying as still feel 'due on', bad backache and crampy womb pains, i remember all this with my 1st, I can't beleive i'm doing it all again, until i get a scan i won't relax :-(

off to cyprus tomorrow, chat soon xxxx


----------

